# Yay finally good Tilly Pics



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Its taken me a while but since Tilly has came into season she is super loving and just wants to show off so i took the opitunity to take pics (she is kept seperate to the boys obviously)


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Cute little Doggie!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks she really is even though shes set in her ways


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

I have found little dogs often have big personalities.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is very fussy will only eat dry food and cooked human mince/rabbit. everything else she looks at you as if to say ...... what, you think i'd eat that lol


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,she's very pretty!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww shes a cutie i love her ears


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Shes a sweetie


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awww gorgeous!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww she's a proper little poser. Obviously wanting to attract the boys


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Awww what a sweet little burly, bet she's driving your boys nuts!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The boys and she are being really good i was dreading it but both boys are behaving, they are not getting anywhere near Tilly.


----------

